# Microsoft Announcing new DirectX 12 features



## StefanM (Nov 8, 2017)

> We’ve come a long way since we launched DirectX 12 with Windows 10 on July 29, 2015. Since then, we’ve heard every bit of feedback and improved the API to enhance stability and offer more versatility. Today, developers using DirectX 12 can build games that have better graphics, run faster and that are more stable than ever before. Many games now run on the latest version of our groundbreaking API and we’re confident that even more anticipated, high-end AAA titles will take advantage of DirectX 12.
> 
> DirectX 12 is ideal for powering the games that run on PC and Xbox, which as of yesterday is the most powerful console on the market. Simply put, our consoles work best with our software: DirectX 12 is perfectly suited for native 4K games on the Xbox One X.
> 
> In the Fall Creator’s Update, we’ve added features that make it easier for developers to debug their code. In this article, we’ll explore how these features work and offer a recap of what we added in Spring Creator’s Update.



Read more...


----------



## Eroticus (Nov 12, 2017)

Wrong forum....


----------



## R-T-B (Nov 24, 2017)

Eroticus said:


> Wrong forum....



Not really, what he links is largely a DirectX 12 debugging guide.  This is the programming forum, is it not?


----------

